# 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) to hold change of command ceremony



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/August/120806-01.html

JOINT BASE LEWIS-MCCHORD, Wash.—The 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) will hold a change of command ceremony Aug. 7, 2 p.m. on Watkins Field.​​Lt. Col Dennis Heaney will relinquish command to Lt. Col Joe McGraw in a traditional Army ceremony.​McGraw is taking command following his assignment as the 1st SFG (A) executive officer. Heaney will assume responsibility as the Special Forces Branch Chief at Fort Knox, Ky.​​*FOR THE MEDIA: *Media wishing to cover the change of command ceremony must contact the 1st SFG (A) Public Affairs Office at 253-967-2817 by Monday Aug. 6, 12 p.m. Media should provide after-hours contact information, to include email addresses in case of any changes to the program scheduled.​


----------

